# Our Hobbies and other Interests



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well other than Camping or RVing My wife and I are avid Advanced Open Water Divers, like to hike and go mountain biking (imagine mountain biking in Texas) and attend Bluegrass Festivals. I my self play guitar, banjo







and yes even still play with computers even tough I have been a IT Pro. since 97 (you would think I get enough of it at work







). Kathy, well at home she is the computer game Queen







.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Aside from camping?
Our twin daughters keep us busy doing everything 10 year olds do, from school to soccer to softball and everything in between, it's great. 
I enjoy taking care of our yard and house along with my wife. 
My one daughter and I have several tropical fish tanks, I have a 20, a 45 and a 55 gallon tank and my daughter has a 5 gallon in her room which she tends to all by herself.
I try hard to keep in shape, after having back surgery a while back, keeping in shape is my best defense against more back problems.
We all love watching the yankees play, we probably watched over 100 games this season.
And then there's the computer, between keeping it running and updated and all the other work we do on it, it is very frustrating........ errr enjoyable for me.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Besides camping, I was very into model railroading when I was younger. Specifically "HO" gauge. I still have close to 100 cars and engines. I just started getting back into it and wow have the prices gone up! Oh well! I hope to get both my son and daughter interested in the hobby and I am planning on building a set in an extra bedroom that will be off the floor on a "T" shaped platform. I want to have mountains, trees, tunnels, buildings the whole bit! Plus I have plans to build some shelving to store/display the running stock that is not currently being used.

Also, I was at one time quite the tropical fish fanatic! I had both salt and freshwater tanks. My salt water tank was fish only and was 135 gallons. I had small sharks, moray eels, Lion fish and other odd's and ends. During this time period my wife and I went to Tahiti for a "second" honeymoon and we snorkled every chance we had. We sure enjoyed seeing all the fish in their natural habitat. Additionally I had a 120 gallon freshwater tank, a 55 gallon, a 40 gallon and several smaller tanks that held feeder fish or in some cases rescued baby fish from the other tanks. The whole house sort of hummed from all the filters and air pumps running.







That's all gone now. Replaced with my son and daughter. Some day I would like to get another aquarium (one!), but the trains are coming first!

Take care,

Herbicidal


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What I like to do...

Camping...that's why I'm here.

Hiking...Yellowstone NP is my favorite hiking spot.

Canoeing...just fishing or taking in the scenery.

Skiing...I take winter trips to Montana and ski the Rockies.

Dutch Oven Cooking...Outdoor camp oven, using charcoal or an open fire.

Travel...Cruise Vacations are my favorite traveling experiences. (Camping too!)

All things Buffett (as in Jimmy)...I'm a huge card carrying PARROTHEAD!

Astronomy...I love looking at the stars. I have a telescope, and enjoy studying.

SCUBA diving & snorkeling...I love to dive on my Cruise vacations, and hit some cold lakes too.

Internet & Computers...I love to use these machines! I have a couple websites you can find them here:

My Family Webpage
My Picture Albums 
My latest cruise!

I have lots of interests! Keeps life interesting.


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Love camping, I try to go at least once a month from March to November. My wife and son enjoy the beatiful lakes and mountains we have here in upstate South Carolina. We camp mostly at the Corps of Engineers campgronds on the lakes only about 40 miles away. We stay at the State parks in the mountains only about 50 miles away. Also like tinkering around with muscle cars. We just bought our 15 year old son a 95 Z28. Needs a little work so I figured that would be a little quality time for us. He just got his driving permit, and let me tell you he needs ALOT of practice. His mom will not even ride in the car with us anymore







I like working on the house, gardening, and naturally being from the south Nascar racing We already made reservations for the March 15 race in Atlanta. We will be camping at Atlanta South RV Resort in Mcdonough GA. Does anyone have reviews about this CG? Talk to yall later gotta go turn the bugers on the grill.
Wood


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I used to camp with my parents and siblings growing up, and was able to convince my wife to give it a try few years ago. We rented a pop up for Fathers Day weekend, and went to Mystic, CT. It rained the entire weekend, and my son (then 3 years old) came down with a double ear infection, and still, she liked it enough to try it again, but not in a pop-up







. Last year we rented a 17' hybird, and now we are waiting for our 26RS to arrive at the dealer







.

I hold the best job in the world, working as a professional firefighter in the City that we live in







. My wife loves her career as an elementary school reading teacher in a neighboring county.

In addition to camping, my wife loves scrapbooking, and I have several hobbies including, but not limited to model railroading, computer flight simulation, home improvments (I'm currently converting one bay of our two car garage into a den/office), keeping my 1965 John Deere 110 running (it was my grandfathers) and I am also a beginning woodworker.

Our 5 year old son starts Kindergarten in September







, and will be playing soccer this spring, and can't wait for the snow to melt so he can start to practice. Our 2 1/2 year old daughter thinks she will be turning 13 in June.









For pets, we have a 30 gallon tropical tank, with an African Ciclid, and a Plecostamos living in harmony, most of the time.

We have talked of getting a dog, but my wife is allergic to animal dander, so our choices are limited. She has decided that wants either a Labrodoodle, or a Bichon Frise.

We can't wait to take delivery of the Outback and take it out for the maiden weekend.

Tim


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Am I the only female participant in this website?







All the rest of you folks seem to be guy types! I am not sure how I fit into the picture here. My hisband and I are empty nesters and enjoying every minute of it. We have been campers since Hector was a pup. My husband started camping as a little boy when he and his family would go to the beach and throw blankets on the sand to spend the night. Our honeymoon was spent camping in Mt Ranier Natl Park. We had a tent for years and then, six years ago decided that sleeping on the ground was not an option for our over fifty bones. We have had two pop up trailers and are now waiting to take posession of an Outback 25RSS.







We spend most of our camping vacation time in BC and Alberta but was also do a lot of joint family camping with our kids and other relatives. My husband works for the City and I work for the State. He built his own kayak a while back and enjoys other woodworking projects, gardening and reading. I am a big scrapbook enthusiast. We also enjoy Volkswalks. We have two and a half grandchildren and I think being a grammy and a papa is the most fun thing to be involved in now.









Jodi


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jodi...
There are a couple of women posting here. But we men are really friendly creatures!


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Well, I'll SPEAK up for the women TOO...
We're in California. Husband's a fireman (although now rides a desk instead of an engine due to a string of heart attacks - the first at age 43 - YIKES!)... He's now the training officers and doesn't like it at all, but things could be worse...
We've got a 14 year old daughter who loves to camp and hang out with her family (lucky for us!) 
And a older white American Eskimo dog who we adopted more than a year ago from a rescue organization. He's been "debarked" but still thinks he's a "stud-muffin." He's most often mistaken for a fur rug.
I'm the communication manager (part time pay, full time work!) for the local Chamber and our claim to fame - other than Folsom Prison - is our yearly July 4th rodeo. Plus, I've been running our vending machine/coffee service business on the side. It was wildly successful for about five years, but now has dwindled down to a very small operation - but that's okay - it was getting to be WAY to much work!

Our hobbies include CAMPING, CAMPING AND MORE CAMPING. Here in sunny Calif. we go at least once a month SOMEWHERE!! This year's hobby will be remodeling the kitchen







Oh Joy! Last year's hobby was the master bathroom (and we're still married!)

Oh, and we're planning our first BIG family adventure!!! A dude ranch vacation in Montana!!! Already bought the cowboy boots!! Now we need to scout out the outfits so we'll really look like "greenhorns!"


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well with our two boys, 9 and 6, most of our time is all about them. Which is just fine by me too. Having just built a new house my hobbies are building things for the house and landscaping projects. My wife teaches High School Life Skills, working with special education students and like my name may suggest I work for the YMCA here as the Executive Director. I've worked for the Y since I was 14 and pretty much consider myself a lifer at this point. We have 2 mutts that love to go camping and bark try to look tough (not). We bike and keep busy with community projects.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

"Y-M-C-A"

Sing it now

"Y-M-C-A"

action

Y-Guy...
I bet you hate the VILLAGE PEOPLE!








Play that song at JOHNNY ROCKETS and see what the staff does!

Just kiddin' Y, the YMCA taught my kids to swim. A skill they will have forever. Thanks.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, there are some more women on this site! We (husband and two smooth collies and one Palomino Quarter Horse) are very new to RVing, in fact, we bought our 28RLS in Feb and haven't had it out yet. But, we do visit it every weekend! Our shakedown cruise will be to Galveston in a couple of weeks. Our hobbies are the collies, quarter horse, travelling (we LOVE to travel) and planning our next trip, however far off it is and more travelling. We did the Europe thing for a few years when John was working overseas, but now we are bound and determined to see the USA. We love Yellowstone, the Grand Tetons, all of Montana, and anywhere we haven't been yet! action


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll speak out for the women too. My husband and I have just started the Rv'ing lifestyle. We, too, are empty nesters (yahoo!) and enjoying every minute of it. Who said having child at a young age was a bad thing?! We adopted an abused schnauzer mix about 2 years ago. She has taken alot of rehabilitation but is now the love of our lives. Think I should have had dogs instead of kids. They don't talk back and don't ask for money. Just kidding. Wouldn't take anything for the 3 daughters and now the grandkids. Anyway, I still work full time though the old man is retired. My job is very stressful and after looking at other options we decided rv'ing would be the best means of relaxing and meeting a nice quality of people. So we begin our adventure! Along with camping, we like to fish, hike and generally explore new places. See you on the road!


----------



## metognini (Aug 4, 2004)

Another lady here,
It is nice to see so many women on the web!
I am new to the web site. We have been RVing since our second son was a few months old. (he is now 3 yrs old) We started out with an old 24 ft C-Class bunk house style with over cab bed. Our maiden voyage out in it was for Thanksgiving weekend (back in 2001). The first night out there was a huge storm and the camp grounds lost power. We also discovered that the roof had a leak. This was discovered by me, when I was woken up by water dripping on my head! My husband thought for sure that I WOULD NEVER GO OUT AGAIN!...... but I really had a great time! (dripping water and all). After a year in the old C-Class we decided that RVing was for us and we up graded to the Outback. Best thing we ever did!
As for hobbies .... Besides RVing, Chris loves to use his tools on wood working projects, home improvement projects, etc., we love to go to wood working shows. At the last show, Chris bought me a mini lathe and I hope to learn to turn pens, etc., soon! We also love to garden and have a small veggie garden that we work on with the boys (ages 4 and 3). Chris and I enjoy wine tasting (it helps that we live close to the wine country), hiking (we haven't been able to do much since the boys were born) and most of all, anything that involves being together as a family!
I have been a board member of the Mothers Club in the town we live in for 3 yrs now. I am also involved in the preschool my two boys attend.
I am a Radiological Technologist by trade, but since I had my first son, I decided to stay home and raise them while running a Family Day Care in my home. I agree that you do get great tax benefits for having a business in your home. 
Chris is a Biomedical Engineer in a Hospital. He loves to tinker on things, and is always looking for ways to improve the RV. 
We have a 2 week trip planed and we are heading out in a week! Oregon and Washington here we come! action


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

monica,

HI another woman here....boy I had to read your post again so many things the same...stay at home mom 2 children 8 & 4. I myself have a wood shop and I Love turning pens & gardening...wine...we also live in wine country...Happy camping

Kim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok, here's another woman piping up! We are new to camping/Rv'ing as we have only done it a few times (I can count the number of times on both hands I bet). Neither of us grew up with it and this is something that I want to ensure does NOT happen with our kids. We're hoping to help them create a love for the outdoors and we ourselves are loving it more each and everytime we go out. There is no more beautiful country than the one we live in!

My husbands interests are computers, computers, computers and his other favorite...computers. Oh yeah, and video games...







I think his favorite thing to do is Programming. He would LOVE to have a career with computers but even with all that he knows (building, repairing, programming, web design and other stuff that I don't understand) he can't seem to get a foot in the door because he taught himself EVERYTHING. Obviously he's a smart guy, but without the formal education, nobody will respond to him. At least he keeps his chin up about it!

I myself get to work full time-wuppie







. My position is also a very stressful one and will never pay what I think it should (but what does, right). I too am looking forward to being able to get out in our Outback in hopes that it will be a form of stress relief. In fact, I have opted to stay in my position because of these hopes. As for interests/hobbies, I love to scrapbook-although I am in a bit of a slump right now. I also love movies, books and 80's music! Duran Duran lives on! LOL

I have 3 kids, while my husband has 2 (DH IS my 3rd kid!!!







). Eric, 4, who is just a sweet little thing. He enjoys going to preschool so much that he wakes up early (like 6am, before me) and asks if he can go there yet! Yesterday they went to see Jonah, A Veggies Tale movie, today they went Cosmic Bowling and tomorrow they are having bike races! Who could blame him for loving it!







He also takes after daddy and loves computers too.

My daughter is 12 going on 17. She's a good kid, I just wish she could listen more. She has just been diagnosed with ADD, which would explain the lack of attention, and we hope not to have to put her on drugs. It's virtually impossible to get an asprin down her, let alone a regular anything! She also never mentioned to us that she had a hard time seeing and we never saw her squinting. Finally she mentioned it, took her in and she is just about blind as a bat! Not literally, but pretty poor sight. SO, with the combination of ADD and poor eyesight, it's no wonder she has been having such a hard time in school! We have found that she seems to do really well when she drinks Code Red Mt Dew, so it may be as simple as that! Crossing my fingers! She is very into fashion, girl movies, kareoke (sp?), computers and music in general. Oh yeah, her very favorite thing is to go to The Mall...another wuppie.

Well, that's our life in a novel. Are you asleep yet?


----------



## metognini (Aug 4, 2004)

kimacobb said:


> HI another woman here....boy I had to read your post again so many things the same...stay at home mom 2 children 8 & 4. I myself have a wood shop and I Love turning pens & gardening...wine...we also live in wine country...Happy camping
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim,
We do have a lot in common! How long have you been turning pens?
I see why you had to read my post more then once







, boy, was I long winded in it!









Monica


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Very interesting reading. When I read all the different things folks do to fill their lives it made me sit back and think a bit. Just look at the opportunities that are open to us here in the US and in Canada - incredible! Just made me think is all.

I keep busy with two jobs, two kids, two cats and a spouse. We have some fish but I'm not sure they count - yet.

I have a Fellowship position which draws time for writing papers, travel, etc. - I tend to think of that as a hobby of sorts.

My second job is kind of a hobby - rescuing public pools from closing. I spend lots of weekends and nights working on it in place of the other things I'd be doing. It may be perverse but I love to write proposals!









I like gardening (I particularly enjoy hardscape projects) but don't do it much. I've also given up fly fishing which I was never particularly good at, steelheading which I was miserable at, fine woodworking which I was pretty darn good at, martial arts which I was good at before I had a head-on argument with a semi tractor







and photography which I dabble in now with digital. I also like to do art on the computer and can hold my own with 3-D image design and website design (coming soon).

I spend a lot of time with my children







and my wife. I am a 'retired' Cubmaster of five years (a blast if you do it right) and Cub Scout daycamp director (even more fun if you do it right).

My daughter is a swimmer and I'm very lucky in that even though she is an athletic sixteen year old blonde bombshell, she was born with a natural modest streak and has little interest in boys ("I think I'll wait for them to grow up, Dad." ) She even refuses to wear a two piece swimsuit (I don't know how I ever got this lucky!)

My son is thirteen going on 20 intellectually and 8 socially







but is generally a great kid. Takes lots of attention so he is definitely a 'hobby'.

Enter the Outback 23RS. "We WILL go camping and we WILL not take a cell phone with a number that anyone at ANY pool knows!" That is my wife speaking. Yippee!









This is our third rig - started with a 1969 barebones truck camper given to us by a friend at work - every trip was boondocking! Then the incident with the semi-tractor (when I was driving home form work one Friday prior to going camping) and the camper was in a thousand pieces (me too unfortunately). Couple years later (when I could walk with a cane) we got our Dutchmen 22 ft fifth wheel and a Ford F-250 HD. Got transfered to Washington DC and we sold the rig. That was seven years ago - but now WE'RE BACK!

I also like to write - seriously. I didn't say I was good at it did I? And read too, of course.

Brian


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

It's kinda funny how men generally describe themselves by what they do for a living. We (men) place so much value, selfworth, in our occupations. I know when I describe my employment I could go on forever. Ever feel that way? Well anyway, I'm a salesman(that's like using foul language). I don't feel like a salesman though! I work for a Honda motorcycle dealer and have for about 12 years now. I LOVE my job! (rare I know but true). I'm married (almost 14 years) and have 2 of the most precious girls (6and8). I also love camping with the family. We attend a local church in our area where I currently serve on our Elder Board. I've also had the privilege to serve 11 years as the High School Ministry Director. No more "Point Man" in this ministry but more of a support effort now. That has been one of the most satisfying things I've ever done! I also ride Motocross and am blessed to have my own private track (not many legal places to ride around here anymore). Our girls also ride and so does my wife. I love pickups and have NEVER owned a car! I have a passion for all forms of racing especially Nascar Cup Racing. My Wife?.... "The BEST" (to be able to live with me?)...Priceless! Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm still trying to get over Rusty's green flag pit stops yesterday!


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Yea, Surprised I'm sure! Gotta always be doin something. Probably miss him next year. Who knows maybe he'll Surprise us and Drive! Nothing "Rusty" surprises me!
Missed whole race(Church Picnic,ate tons of food, had fun playing playing relay races with my 8 year old and almost blew my knee out playing vollyball







)Good stuff! Brian


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thought I'd join in the thread, too. Y'all lead such interesting lives!! And mine is so boring.

I am a Licensed Professioanl Counselor working at the present time with sex offenders at the adult probation department. Previously I worked with alcohol- and drug-addicted felons in the criminal justice system, state jail facilities.

My wife is an administrative assistant with the local utility (power) company (and has been for the past 21 years).

But MOST of all we are grandparents!! We have a 6-year old granddaughter and a 3-year old grandson (the third one, another girl, supposedly, is on the way, due in November). They take up most of our time.

My wife loves to read (mysteries), do crafts, and paint old furniture and I love to watch television, especially college basketball. When March madness arrives, watch out! We also like to spend time in the pool in our backyard (usually with the grandkids!).

Looking forward to spending some quality time alone and with the grandkids in our new Outback.

I know....boring! but hey, someone asked.

Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Good question -- what do I do? This year has not been at all representative of what I like to do for fun. It's just been too busy with other stuff.

I do really love computers AND hate them at the same time. Don't ever turn your hobby into your job. Yet, I find myself sitting down at the keyboard each evening and tinkering away. I don't tear them apart and rebuild them anymore and I don't write much code anymore either. I guess I'm more of just a user now, at least at home. Work is a different story -- I'm a network admin at Washington State University. My first computer was an IMSI with a whopping 512 bytes of RAM because I upgraded it from the original 256. That is BYTES, not Kb, not Mb. It came out in the early 70's shortly after the Altair. I still have that computer along with about 15 others in storage. They include a Commodore, Zorba, Kaypro, Osborne One, Osborne Executive, and a whole host of others I can't even remember. All of them work, too!

Next on the list would be restoring and using old tractors. I grew up on a farm and just love the old 1950's Jonny Pop tractors. I currently have a '50 John Deere MC and a 1924 Cat 2-ton. A few years ago I restored then sold a 1954 John Deere Model 40. I also have a 1961 Int'l Cub Cadet and a 1968 John Deere 112.

Backpacking would also be high on the list. The whole family loves to backpack. And skiing -- both downhill and x-country.

Things I'd like to do? Scuba. A couple people mentioned that they dive. I would love to dive, but have never been in a good place to do it. Took a class in diving way back at the U in 1970, but never got certified because there was too much ice on the lake and we couldn't do an open water dive. I'd also like to build and fly some remote airplanes.

I have a wife of 30 years, but always introduce her as my "first wife" just to keep her on her toes. Have two kids. Oldest son is 21 and a senior in Physics at CalTech. Daughter is 18 and a Freshman at U of Washington. Both are wonderful kids, but I'm terribly biased.

As for camping -- haven't had much time this year and next doesn't look much better. We are getting ready to retire, getting the kids out the door, taking care of elderly parents, etc. But, the overall plan is to fully-retire in 18 months (exact time left is here http://www.daysleft.wasem.com) and then go full-timing in our Outback. That way we can go bug the kids when we want and pack up and leave when they get tired of us.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, vdub, we have something in common.



> A few years ago I restored then sold a 1954 John Deere Model 40. I also have a 1961 Int'l Cub Cadet and a 1968 John Deere 112.


I have a 1965 John Deere 110. My grandfather took delivery of it in June of 1965, and it has been in the family ever since. I still use it for the lawn and yard maintenance, but time is taking it's toll. I had to rebuilt the engine last year (Kohler K181S 8HP), and it seems that every year I am replacing more and more. It's amazing though that most of the parts are still available from Deere.

I've thought about restoring it. Do you show yours or just restore and then sell them?

Tim


----------

